# How often do shrimp molt? Days/Weeks/Months



## AquaNekoMobile

Just curious how often shrimp molt? Is molting often a good thing? My understanding is baby/juvie shrimp molt more often then adult shrimp. 

Does anyone know say under optimum conditions a ball park of how often a baby/juvie or adult will molt in days/weeks/month? 

Thanks


----------



## souldct

every three to four weeks i think


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Baby shrimps molts every couple of days. Every time they grow bigger, they molt. Adult shrimps can go for a month or more without molting. As they don't grow or shrink.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

it depends how you often do water changes.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

adults usually 4-5 weeks.

do not trigger molts with large w/c as shrimps will automatically molt when their shells are hardened and ready.


----------



## camboy012406

In my observation they molt after water change.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> In my observation they molt after water change.


Do you change water once a month?


----------



## camboy012406

twice a week


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> twice a week


They all can't molt twice a week  I can't imagine how fast they grow then


----------



## AquaNeko

camboy012406 said:


> In my observation they molt after water change.


I too am seeing that after a ~20-30% water change I see molt shells around. My amanos seem to molt after a water change it seems as the large ~1in shells can'tbe from the small RCS.

Sometimes I don't see the shells as they are hidden under the driftwood or moss so I use a turkey baster to blow the wood and moss around and see small shells sometimes. I take it if I see a lot of molting it's a good thing?


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> They all can't molt twice a week  I can't imagine how fast they grow then


well, it really works for me and some of my 2 months old shrimps from juvenile has eggs now, that's how fast they grow.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

The way to trigger a molt is with a water change that will change your water parameters. Once this occurs it simulated rainfall and the shrimps being to molt. This is great with juvees as they molt at a faster rate then adults.

However this is very dangerous for adults and one of the main cause of shrimp deaths. Ever find dead shrimps after a water change? The main reason is that adults shrimps take a much longer time to harden their shells then juvees. If a molt is triggered before they're shells are harden from previous molt, it will remain soft and get stuck especially near the mouth area, causing death.

That is why shrimps require atleast 4-5 weeks in between molts, which will occur automatically even without a water change. This is also why IMHO water changes should maintain previous parameters and products like mosura eros and gravidas does more damage then good to the general public as most people dont understand the concept and thus use it incorrectly, again causing many death.

The key is to leave your shrimps alone and keep the water stable. Professional breeders all spit this out like the 10 commandments.


----------



## camboy012406

However this is very dangerous for adults and one of the main cause of shrimp deaths. Ever find dead shrimps after a water change?

well, im not a professional breeder. but I manage to to grow the shrimps from juveniles to adults with no deaths and breed them. I have now 200+ of them plus the babies in one of my tank.

heres one of my crs tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> However this is very dangerous for adults and one of the main cause of shrimp deaths. Ever find dead shrimps after a water change?
> 
> well, im not a professional breeder. but I manage to to grow the shrimps from juveniles to adults with no deaths and breed them. I have now 200+ of them plus the babies in one of my tank.
> 
> heres one of my crs tank.


That's a great colony.

So, what water do you use for water changes?


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's a great colony.
> 
> So, what water do you use for water changes?


just pure tap water. coz it has lots of minerals


----------



## igor.kanshyn

camboy012406 said:


> just pure tap water. coz it has lots of minerals


It's interesting. I guess that RO water or any other 'clearer' water will make even more molts.


----------



## camboy012406

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's interesting. I guess that RO water or any other 'clearer' water will make even more molts.


probably igor, but in my observation how come other members here who uses pure ro for wc and after a week or 2 weeks lots of deaths occurs? I guess number 1 problem is lack of minerals in the wate


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I agree with CrystalMeth on the molt issue.
It's not a good thing and it's actually unnatural for adult shrimps to molt this often. Once a month is healthy, but any more frequent than that is bad.
Then there is always the fact that there is a risk of death during every molt.
Think about it, you're basically shocking the shrimp out of it's shell. They are not molting because of growth, shrinkage or worn out shell.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime

My advice is not to be too hasty. 
Focus on keeping the conditions that make them happy and the breeding will soon follow. If you are starting to keep shrimp mostly for the sake of churning out babies well then I have nothing else to say other than it no longer being a hobby but rather a farm in your basement.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

I'm very impressed by your tank Camboy, especially if you started the colony with alot less and bred to this population. Great Job as you found a process that works well.

There is a debate going on here and both sides have crucial elements to keep in mind. Alot of details need to be discussed.


So I've decided to write a chapter on water changes during my lunch break.


----------



## camboy012406

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I'm very impressed by your tank Camboy, especially if you started the colony with alot less and bred to this population. Great Job as you found a process that works well.
> 
> thanks, I found 10 berried shrimps today
> here is another video of them


----------

